

Washington partly confirms Chinese hack attack on White House computer  - Kynlyn
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2012/10/01/washington-confirms-chinese-hack-attack-on-white-house-computer/

======
freehunter
Fox says in its first line:

"White House sources partly confirmed an alarming report that U.S. government
computers -- reportedly including systems used by the military for nuclear
commands -- were breached by Chinese hackers."

whereas the USA Today via the AP says in its first line:

"The White House is confirming an attempted cyberattack on its computer
system, but said it thwarted the effort."

Considering Fox's report then goes on to say that "there was never any impact
or attempted breach of any classified system", I'm going to have to say Fox is
running a little wide with their headline-baiting.

~~~
functionoid
I'd say it is okay to be little wide in these matters, it is better to be safe
than sorry.

~~~
freehunter
In reporting, you should be exact. Misleading just to be "safe" isn't safe,
it's misleading. How is Fox being safe by reporting there was a major,
critical breach when there was not?

------
MengYuanLong
Today was National Day in China. So, this sort of attack, at the very least,
functions very well as propaganda fodder.

------
robodale
Umm, yea. Fox News.

